# KATAHDIN Ewe Lamb Maturity?



## EllieMay (Jul 29, 2012)

At what age do Katahdin ewe lambs have their first heat cycle?

I've been reading and some books say 5 or 7 or 10 months of age; some say 12 months.

I want to hear from those of you who actually have Katahdins.

In YOUR experience, what is the earliest age that you've noticed they come into their first heat cycle?

Thanx.


----------



## boykin2010 (Jul 29, 2012)

4-5 months I think mine usually start.  I usually breed at about 7 months.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 29, 2012)

same here...and lambs are born in January for them all...no matter how much sooner we put the adult ewes in with the ram...we get pretty hot here and I think that is why they are all bred in the fall.


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanx, guys!
That makes a lot of sense.
My lambs were born the first week of March this year and I've noticed them just now starting to get real friendly with each other (head-butting and mounting and rubbing).
Of course, I also just bought a ram lamb (4 months old), so that might have brought this behaviour on in my ewes.
The ram is just across the fence so they can see each other and rub noses if they want.
I think I'll have enough weight on the ewes where I can breed them in October.


----------

